# Stella, the Princess.



## Crimson-Canon (Jul 4, 2009)

Alright, it's been a while since I've taken photos of people. So I thought I'd take some while visiting family. I have a little cousin who is four. She is absolutely adorable, and I keep trying to convince her parents that she needs to be a child model. Here is one of my favorite pictures of her that I did. C&C very much welcome.


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 4, 2009)

She's a beauty, and has stunning eyes!  (I'm not a big fan though of the 'shooting from above' angle ...it would probably have been a better angle to get down on her level)


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Jul 5, 2009)

She has the biggest blue eyes


----------

